# Fence problems-Cement or No Cement



## Brickie (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you have a written contract with the people that installed your fence? 

Did you file any claim with your insurance company when the heavy winds knocked your fence over?


----------



## WBMill (Apr 27, 2007)

*Contract -Yes Insurance -No*

Yes. As I said in the original post it did not mention there would or would not be cement. This understanding was from his original visit when he expalined what was going to be done. As for insuruance I never thought a filing a claim but I have a $500 dollar deductable. I don't want to pursue this if I just expected too much. I know a verbal agreement is worth nothing in a court of law or arbitration. I have installed 3 ft high fence myself and did not use cement execpt when I put in the gate post but this is 6ft high with much more weight and no way for air to go through. I needed it installed fast and soon and depended on a profesionals judgement as to what was correct. I would have cemented it in just because I am not knowledgeable on fences.


----------



## WBMill (Apr 27, 2007)

*Contract -Yes Insurance -No*

Yes. As I said in the original post it did not mention there would or would not be cement. This understanding was from his original visit when he expalined what was going to be done. As for insuruance I never thought a filing a claim but I have a $500 dollar deductable. I don't want to pursue this if I just expected too much. I know a verbal agreement is worth nothing in a court of law or arbitration. I have installed 3 ft high fence myself and did not use cement execpt when I put in the gate post but this is 6ft high with much more weight and no way for air to go through. I needed it installed fast and soon and depended on a profesionals judgement as to what was correct. I would have cemented it in just because I am not knowledgeable on fences.


----------



## former artist (Apr 29, 2007)

*cost of fence*



WBMill said:


> Yes. As I said in the original post it did not mention there would or would not be cement. This understanding was from his original visit when he expalined what was going to be done. As for insuruance I never thought a filing a claim but I have a $500 dollar deductable. I don't want to pursue this if I just expected too much. I know a verbal agreement is worth nothing in a court of law or arbitration. I have installed 3 ft high fence myself and did not use cement execpt when I put in the gate post but this is 6ft high with much more weight and no way for air to go through. I needed it installed fast and soon and depended on a profesionals judgement as to what was correct. I would have cemented it in just because I am not knowledgeable on fences.


 I don't know where you live. here ( one of the most expensive real estate areas in the country) that is a pretty low price for cedar installed, I think; I would hope I never have to pour footers , install and supply cedar for such a price- am about to do similar section of fence - hope to get way over $2000. - haven't priced the details yet.
When my customer asked if I could hold up the fence temporarily, I hammered in the green metal fence stakes and lag-bolted them to the posts- I don't know how many years that would last before rusting in the ground, and certainly mars the original appearance, but you could do it yourself till you figure out what to do next.


----------



## tbone2004 (Jan 24, 2007)

This is why I am always present when ANY work is being done at my home. No surprises.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I saw an episode of This Old House where they installed a fence. I remember they stated: As long as the post is close to 3' below grade, there is no need to cement.


----------



## WBMill (Apr 27, 2007)

*Problem solved. Post cemented.*

Good news the company came and looked and cemented in my post. I not sure if they admitted their mistake or just wanted make me happy. 

The only reason I didn’t do it myself is I was depending on the experience of a professional to make the correct choices. Cement needed, cement not needed type post, material etc. I only received part of all the information. If there was a miscommunication it was on the part of the professional to his customer. To me a fence should not fall over months after it was installed.

Thanks for the follow up problem solved!


----------



## dwayne (Jun 18, 2006)

*Similar problem*

I bought a home that was only two years old and had a six foot wooden fence around it. The back portion had fallen down and l had to replace it. Later one of the side sections fell down and I replaced it. What I found in both cases was the posts were two feet in ground but only the lower foot was set in cement, the wood rotted away in the one foot portion above the cement. When I replaced the posts I poured cement to 2 inches above surface and finished the cement off tapering away from the post so water would not collect around them. The fence was built by a local contractor for the developer building the homes. There have been a number of fences in the area blow over. Best idea is to be sure the posts are fully set in cement.


----------

